# Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (Panzer or other)



## 5tevie (Sep 6, 2008)

I am looking for a metal skid plate for my 2005 1.8T mk1 TT FWD to replace my thorn up plastic one. I looked into the Panzer and Thor plates, but was told by both vendors that neither of them will work on my car. The Panzer plate hangs from the dual intercooler piping, which I don't have because I only have 1 intercooler. For the Thor plate there are no TT mounting brackets yet (maybe in the future but not now the guy said). When I called Dieselgeek and the other company they did tell me people with my type of car have made metal skid plates work, but they couldn't tell me how. Is there anyone that has ever installed a metal skid plate on a car like mine? Can anyone let me know how they pulled it off, or where I can buy a plate that would work?


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

this looks like it will work for your car: http://img.ecstuning.com/produ...e.jpg
http://www.ecstuning.com/Flyer...S9763/
I did not look around on pricing as of yet..... but here is a start call as your car is not shown
but looking at it I believe you would not change anything.... L8R...


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (beeyond)*

i have a skid plate from dieselgeek.
it wasnt just an easy bolt on skid plate from them. it took just small modification for it to fit, couple of the holes needed to be widened/moved to line up. got some big washers to cover the bigger hole. the package was missing a few bolts but its not much of an issue.
my advice if you are lowering your car. get the skid plate ASAP. it has saved me numerous times.
good luck


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (tt5oul)*

none of those ECS pans are for the TT...they only sell the OEM.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

just go get the cross tube from a junk yard and get the diesel geek


----------



## 5tevie (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (2001TTransport)*

Thanks for the feedback guys, I really appreciate it. I looked into the ECS OEM plates and there is no stock metal option for the TT. The dieselgeek plate would be a good option but attaches to the cross tube connecting the dual intercoolers, which won't work for me since the 180hp TT I have only has a single intercooler (so no cross pipe to connect to). I have considered getting the cross pipe or even converting to a dual intercooler setup, but I'm not sure if this is a straightforward conversion and what parts I would need to make it work. I am afraid the TT engine setup might be different between the FWD and quattro making it impossible to just bolt on the cross pipe and second intercooler (like the single vs dual exhaust setup f.eg. which is not interchangeable). If anybody has done a dual intercooler conversion and could give me some insights, it would be great. Thanks, Steve.


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

i have a 180TT with single intercooler and have a cross tube. the tube i think they are referring to i believe, correct me if im wrong, but serves no purpose except support.
the one my dieselgeek attaches to in the front is just a plastic tube. you might want to get under there and check it out.


----------



## 5tevie (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (tt5oul)*

The dieselgeek plate definitely hangs from to the cross-pipe connecting the 2 intercoolers. 180hp front wheel drive TT's don't have this cross pipe since they only have 1 intercooler. What all TT's do have is a front sway bar I think, which connects to the suspension on both sides of the axle to make both struts move evenly. You can't use the sway bar to mount the skid plate since it moves up and down with the suspension. I don't think it will be possible to mount the intercooler cross-pipe without the actual 2nd intercooler and just use it for the skid plate, since the cross-pipe is probably held up by the intercoolers on both sides which I imagine are bolted up somehow to the frame/bumper. I'm mostly guessing here since I don't have a 225 TT with dual intercoolers to compare my setup to. I think the easiest / most practical is get a 2nd intercooler and cross-pipe from a 225 TT and convert to a dual intercooler setup. I'm not sure if this is possible however because of different engine configuration or if there's more than just the additional intercooler / cross pipe I will need. If anybody has experience with this, please chime in.


----------



## 5tevie (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

TT5oul, in my posts I am going by with the dieselgeek guy told me over the phone about the panzer plate setup. But if you were able to make the panzer plate work on your car without adding a 2nd intercooler or cross pipe, I guess it should work for me as well without modification. I have a 2005 TT 1.8T FWD with auto transmission, can you confirm if you have the same setup so I don't run into trouble when I go ahead and order the panzer plate?


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

i have a 2000 TT FWD 180 ATC engine.
i dont have any pictures or anything to reference. the guys at dieselgeek may be able to help with what im referring to.
i dont believe the cross beam that my plate is secured to has anythign to do with the SMIC. its just a black large plastic pipe. id have to take my plate off to take a picture of what im talking about. i do know thats its definitely not the front sway bar.
sorry i cant be any more help.


_Modified by tt5oul at 4:32 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (tt5oul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt5oul* »_i have a 2000 TT FWD 180 ATC engine.
its just a black large metal pipe.

_Modified by tt5oul at 4:32 PM 4-28-2010_

fixed that for you.


----------



## 5tevie (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (tt5oul)*

I just checked the dieselgeek install instructions for the TT with pics which can be found here: http://www.dieselgeek.com/LateTTPanzer.pdf It looks like they attach to the intercooler cross pipe and even unplug it from the intercoolers to get the mounting clamps on. I don't think I have something similar on my car that I can connect to.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

Your overthinking this...
Just get the cross bar and bolt it up, it's not difficult. drop your plastic belly pan you'll see the holes in the pic that's where the bar attaches. 180 or 225 it's the same 
























go to car-parts.com to find a cross pipe if needed


----------



## 5tevie (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (2001TTransport)*

Thanks, I see what you mean. If I wanted to make the cross tube functional and add a 2nd intercooler, can I just get a used drivers side tt 225 intercooler in addition to the cross pipe, or is there more stuff I would need?


----------



## W225TT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

If you are interested in the other intercooler... PM me or shoot me an e-mail. [email protected] i just went FMIC and I have both sitting in my basement in a box... let me know.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Metal Skid Plate for 1.8T FWD Mk1 TT (5tevie)*

you wuld need quite a bit more than that for using the other intercooler. Remember that your intake mani faces the wrong way for a 225 setup








However, you can pick up the pieces, like the post before, you can also find intake maniforlds fairly cheap, there are people on the forum with the parts laying around. Heck I even have an old pancake pipe that goes under the battery tray, along with the battery tray in a box.


----------

